# Port St. Joe



## Tugboat1 (Mar 4, 2022)

Headed down Tuesday for a week. Water Temps are just about at the sweet spot. Any current information?


----------



## Rabun (Mar 6, 2022)

Wish I had some info for you...I don't but will be following your thread hoping to see some pics of your catches. Good luck...love that area!


----------



## jspears (Mar 7, 2022)

Tugboat1 said:


> Headed down Tuesday for a week. Water Temps are just about at the sweet spot. Any current information?


 Sheepshead in the canal, we caught a lot of short trout and some nice reds up the canal as well. Good Luck! Let us know how you do, I hope to be back down in a few weeks.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Mar 7, 2022)

jspears said:


> Sheepshead in the canal, we caught a lot of short trout and some nice reds up the canal as well. Good Luck! Let us know how you do, I hope to be back down in a few weeks.



Thanks for that info.


----------



## trial&error (Mar 9, 2022)

Caught a pile of reds all just undersize near the marina on monday.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 11, 2022)

This time of year I have had good luck catching reds at the canal where empties into the bay. Water needs to be moving pretty good coming out of the canal. Anchor up in front of the last channel marker on the right before the bridge. Cast a live shrimp on a short Carolina rig toward the bridge in the middle of the canal and let bounce along the bottom with current and hold on. Have caught red after red doing this. Also black drum, sheepshead and spanish. Need a boat to do this but have seen folks catch quite a few from shore under the bridge.


----------



## RedHills (Mar 11, 2022)

Been upwards of 6" rain in some locals along the coast, and not done yet...freeze warnings for Sunday, real spring just got delayed.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 11, 2022)

https://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/qpf/day1-7.shtml

Last 5 days...




 I see 5" at St. Marks...


----------



## Tugboat1 (Mar 15, 2022)

It was a bad time for a fishing trip.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 15, 2022)

I think it was a much longer and more intense spell of 'a bad time for a fishing trip' than we normally get this time of year. Better luck next time.
 Meanwhile I'm still on hold but headed down Thursday to my fish camp in St. Marks...?


----------



## Rabun (Mar 16, 2022)

Sorry you got washed out. It's happened to me several times.  I've dragged the boat down there never to take it off the trailer. Hope you got some good eats in. I do enjoy a Joe Momas pizza and brew.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 19, 2022)

Joe Mamma's. Best pizza ever. 

There is a new place called Dino's (I think) in Windmark that's really good also.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 19, 2022)

FWIW- STILL havin a 2 day blow in St Marks with no fishing.
That front is still parked on us and training storms thru.
 I think it will finally be South and East of us by tomorrow. Looking forward to fishing tomorrow and the rest of the week. Got friends coming next weekend..


----------



## Rabun (Mar 20, 2022)

Hope it calms for you. Send us some pics


----------



## douginga (Mar 20, 2022)

pottydoc said:


> Joe Mamma's. Best pizza ever.
> 
> There is a new place called Dino's (I think) in Windmark that's really good also.


It's Bruno's & I've never had better pizza, pretty good wings as well.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 20, 2022)

Haven't tried the wings, I will correct that that sometime this week for lunch.


----------



## RedHills (Mar 20, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> FWIW- STILL havin a 2 day blow in St Marks with no fishing.
> That front is still parked on us and training storms thru.
> I think it will finally be South and East of us by tomorrow. Looking forward to fishing tomorrow and the rest of the week. Got friends coming next weekend..


Blowing today too....just not raining


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 20, 2022)

Get out today long enough to put a couple of good trout in the Box for dinner and a about the trash fish.
 Wasn't too bad in the bayboat...



20"...



 Best part is the boat is on the dock with fuel and shrimp and ice in it.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 20, 2022)

RedHills said:


> Blowing today too....just not raining


 Looks like I'll be fishing by myself Monday Tuesday and Wednesday.
 Come go with me if you can swing it...
 Weather moving in Wednesday evening through Thursday morning morning and then I got Slayer and a couple other guys coming for the weekend.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 20, 2022)

RedHills said:


> Blowing today too....just not raining


PS- Partner or wife welcome...


----------



## RedHills (Mar 20, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> PS- Partner or wife welcome...


I'll be turkey hunting monday, Tuesday. Wednesday might be a possibility, I'll pm ya.


----------



## Blueholetraveler (Mar 21, 2022)

I am bringing my family down next week and we are staying on the bay. there is a private pier next to the house we are staying in. What is the best way to fish the northern part of the bay?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 21, 2022)

I'd say an aerated bucket full of live shrimp would be your best bet. Drift them under some popping corks (pop them regularly), or put (or drag) a 1/2 ounce Carolina rig out on some sandy bottom next to the grassline.
A jig hooked live shrimp on a gold spoon or lightweight jig swimming across the top of the grass slowly is usually good. Pinch the tail section plus 1 more section off the shrimp and stick the hook through the bottom about 2/3 of the way back so the hook sticks out of the top of the back and the shrimp rides backwards as it is being retrieved.
Wading would increase your 'versaticity' but don't keep fish on your hip because small sharks will try to pluck them off.  Remember the stingray shuffle.
 7 to 7 and a 1/2 foot spinning gear with 10 to 20 pound braid and flourocarbon leaders...


----------



## trial&error (Mar 21, 2022)

Slide your feet, wear some shoes, don't tie fish to you, keep an eye out for gators.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 22, 2022)

Good advice above. For artificials try a skitter walk early and late or when it's cloudy. Paddletail swimbait after Sun gets up.  Kayak or wading is your best bet. Beaches should be firing up with 68 degree water. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Blueholetraveler (Mar 22, 2022)

Rabun said:


> Good advice above. For artificials try a skitter walk early and late or when it's cloudy. Paddletail swimbait after Sun gets up.  Kayak or wading is your best bet. Beaches should be firing up with 68 degree water. Let us know how you make out.


Thanks for the info. I thought about taking a 
Kayak and a Canoe.


----------



## Blueholetraveler (Mar 22, 2022)

Rabun said:


> Good advice above. For artificials try a skitter walk early and late or when it's cloudy. Paddletail swimbait after Sun gets up.  Kayak or wading is your best bet. Beaches should be firing up with 68 degree water. Let us know how you make out.


We are staying here.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 22, 2022)

I wouldn't count out the surf fishing on the beach for pompano around Mexico beach. Fresh dead shrimp chunks will get it done, but if you can dig any sand fleas you'll be golden.


----------



## trial&error (Mar 22, 2022)

Windmark is usually not productive either way.  Try the marina entrance for trout, try the north side of the canal for flounder, or hit st.joe beach where the waves start breaking for pompano.  I have seen dauphin (mahi) leap out of the water just north of windmark.  I lived there before the highway got moved.  That area of windmark I'd go for a golden gator spoon and hope for a bluefish.


----------



## douginga (Mar 23, 2022)

Blueholetraveler said:


> We are staying here.


I live in SJB about where the tip of the cape points to the mainland. The Pompano should be getting better next week. I did catch a nice one off the beach 2 days ago. If you take a kayak I'd fish around that pier that is there. I've heard of guys catching reds & black drum near that pier. Last year at the end of March we caught a bunch of Spanish trolling the beach & one of the best spots was right in front of that pier. The Spanish weren't there last week but should be showing up any day now. 

If beach fishing is slow where your at, I'd consider going to Crooked Island beach @ Tyndall AFB. Its back open now & I'd think the Pompano fishing will be good there. You will need to go online & buy the Sportsman pass though.   

Looks like the nasty weather we've been having may clear up for next week.


----------



## Blueholetraveler (Mar 23, 2022)

douginga said:


> I live in SJB about where the tip of the cape points to the mainland. The Pompano should be getting better next week. I did catch a nice one off the beach 2 days ago. If you take a kayak I'd fish around that pier that is there. I've heard of guys catching reds & black drum near that pier. Last year at the end of March we caught a bunch of Spanish trolling the beach & one of the best spots was right in front of that pier. The Spanish weren't there last week but should be showing up any day now.
> 
> If beach fishing is slow where your at, I'd consider going to Crooked Island beach @ Tyndall AFB. Its back open now & I'd think the Pompano fishing will be good there. You will need to go online & buy the Sportsman pass though.
> 
> Looks like the nasty weather we've been having may clear up for next week.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Blueholetraveler (Mar 23, 2022)

trial&error said:


> Windmark is usually not productive either way.  Try the marina entrance for trout, try the north side of the canal for flounder, or hit st.joe beach where the waves start breaking for pompano.  I have seen dauphin (mahi) leap out of the water just north of windmark.  I lived there before the highway got moved.  That area of windmark I'd go for a golden gator spoon and hope for a bluefish.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Blueholetraveler (Mar 23, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> I wouldn't count out the surf fishing on the beach for pompano around Mexico beach. Fresh dead shrimp chunks will get it done, but if you can dig any sand fleas you'll be golden.


Thanks


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 23, 2022)

trial&error said:


> Slide your feet, wear some shoes, don't tie fish to you, keep an eye out for gators.



When I see the size of the barbs on a stingray I just cringe at the thought of one slamming into my calf.

Not a fan of sharks but the rays scare me more.


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 26, 2022)

Ihunt said:


> When I see the size of the barbs on a stingray I just cringe at the thought of one slamming into my calf.
> 
> Not a fan of sharks but the rays scare me more.


Yeah, I got stung by a stingray that I had in the net this past weekend.  He just sliced me on the finger and I didn't get stabbed with the barb but WOW it really really hurt for about 3 hours.

The next day I got a nosebleed like I have never had.  I'm blaming the stingray juice.


----------



## Wanderlust (Apr 26, 2022)

Chance for a big one!!!


----------



## RedHills (Apr 26, 2022)

Cool


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 26, 2022)

Some pretty popular dive sites in that area.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 27, 2022)

Just one of the many reasons I stay in  the boat.


----------



## Batjack (Apr 27, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Just one of the many reasons I stay in  the boat.


With a white as well as "most" sharks.. you're O.K. as long as you're under the water (you're a BIG ugly fish).... on top (floating) you look like they're favorite meal. That's why one will never see me "swim'n" in salt water.. I'll scuba dive any where.. but not swim.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 27, 2022)

Batjack said:


> With a white as well as "most" sharks.. you're O.K. as long as you're under the water (you're a BIG ugly fish).... on top (floating) you look like they're favorite meal. That's why one will never see me "swim'n" in salt water.. I'll scuba dive any where.. but not swim.


Believe you just called me a dead whale. That's ok though I've been called that before.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2022)

I`d be more concerned with the bull sharks more so than the great whites. Both have always been there.


----------



## Batjack (Apr 27, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Believe you just called me a dead whale. That's ok though I've been called that before.


I was reffering to a sea lion.. but what ever...


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 27, 2022)

Gonna need to get me a bigger boat.


----------



## trial&error (Apr 29, 2022)

Wear a hook...  fish on.  wussy.


----------

